# Anubias Falling Apart



## Yomicchin (Jun 9, 2016)

Hi, I've been having some difficulty keeping anubias alive in my planted 20g. I buy them as these large, beautiful 12" plants and the leaves seem to melt off within 2 weeks of being in the tank. The base where the leaf was connected to the rhizome is squishy and foul smelling; the leaf itself is still a healthy dark green. A simple "shake" of the plant and all the leaves fall off.

The first time this happened to two anubias plants, I suspected some sort of fungal infection, did a hydrogen peroxide dip and cut away the mushy parts. I sealed up the open sores with cyanoacrylate. They have been alive and well since then (started sprouting new leaves today too).

That was two months ago. I bought a new anubias plant two weeks ago thinking whatever was harming the rhizomes would be gone by now. I dipped it in hydrogen peroxide and rinsed it hoping to prevent the rotting again. It still fell apart. 

I don't know what's happening to them. Is it lack of nutrients? Shock from moving? Fungal Infection? I would like to figure this out before trying again (they can get expensive haha).

*Heres what I dose:*
- Flourish Excel/ Liquid CO2 (once/ twice a week)
- Flourish (once a week)
- Flourish Iron (every other day)
- Flourish Potassium (twice/ thrice a week) (just started recently)
- Root Tabs (for Amazon swords)

Temperature of tank: fluctuates between 77 and 81


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Yomicchin,

I hope I am wrong but it sounds like 'Anubias Disease'. I don't recall seeing it discussed much on this forum but *here is a thread* that may help.


----------



## Yomicchin (Jun 9, 2016)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Yomicchin,
> 
> I hope I am wrong but it sounds like 'Anubias Disease'. I don't recall seeing it discussed much on this forum but *here is a thread* that may help.



Thank you for the link! I was hoping that anubias disease wouldn't be the case :C Wondering if its because of the LFS i bought them at. Previous anubias I bought from Topfin did fine. I'll dip this one in h2o2 or bleach in the morning to clean it and see how it does. 

Does the disease contaminate the water or tank?


----------



## nel (Jan 23, 2016)

I don't really know if it contaminates the water, but I got rid of it by cutting, cutting and more cutting. You see ANY mushy part of an anubias? Cut it of with additional 0,5-1 cm of the rhizome. Anytime you see or feel mushy parts - cut them. Week or two and you are safe. Just observe if it's not returning. It's not so horrible really, if you will cut your plants systematic and watch them carefully it can be cured pretty quickly and you won't loose whole plants.


----------



## Yomicchin (Jun 9, 2016)

nel said:


> I don't really know if it contaminates the water, but I got rid of it by cutting, cutting and more cutting. You see ANY mushy part of an anubias? Cut it of with additional 0,5-1 cm of the rhizome. Anytime you see or feel mushy parts - cut them. Week or two and you are safe. Just observe if it's not returning. It's not so horrible really, if you will cut your plants systematic and watch them carefully it can be cured pretty quickly and you won't loose whole plants.


Alrighty, will do! Thanks!

So, i went back today to trim off the remaining "mush" off the plant and doused it with some excel; I'm left with a nub of rhizome. I'm hoping that it'll grow back well. 

Is there anyway to prevent this from happening in the future?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Yomicchin,

Since it is believed to be a fungus/bacteria issue possibly a hydrogen peroxide dip would work as a preventative, or maybe an Excel (which is made from glutaradehyde - a sanitizer) dip. Obviously always carefully inspect new plants prior to placing them in a tank. If that local fish store had one rhizome with the issue then it is likely other rhizomes are affected; I would hesitate to purchase there again.


----------

